# Pectoralis Major Tendon Rupture Repair



## coparka24 (Jan 8, 2015)

There was a thread posted in 2009 regarding the correct CPT code to use for a Pectoralis Major Tendon Rupture Repair with the deltopectoral being the entry point.  Is CPT code 24341 the correct code?  Any help with this ASAP would be greatly appreciated.


----------

